# Issue In Blender 2.78 Package



## CoryG (Apr 24, 2017)

Is there any way to install an older package of Blender, or to put in a request to have the package reverted to an older version?

There is an issue in multi-headed environments which makes the application unusable in 2.78 where it worked fine in 2.77 (I found this accidentally after updating to the new version via pkg.)

I've since attempted to use 2.77 built from source however I run into the issue below (even though it works aside from the mouse issue linked above from a pkg installation of 2.78c.)


```
$ /usr/local/blender/blender      
/usr/local/blender/blender: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```


----------

